# Roller question



## riverrat717 (Mar 2, 2016)

I would like to install a roller under the bow of my boat. Should I be looking for a tongue roller?





(In front of the U bolt in pic)
Maybe one in the back also?


----------



## DaleH (Mar 2, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmm, not sure (from the perspective) if the height will do it, but check out the "keel rollers" by CE Smith company, about $28 to $30.

I use one to make sure the hull centers up onto the trailer when loading and doesn't scrap against the trailer frame. You could add a fixed height 'V' support like Richg99 recently added, see his pictures in this post here, further up to hold the bow centered in the trailering position if needed:

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=40082


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2016)

I've always heard the referred to as bow rollers or keel rollers.

rich fixed up something slick for he trailer. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## richg99 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you are going with a roller, you might want to look at this one.






https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/seasense-self-centering-12-roller

I did add a self-centering device. I am still tinkering with it. I may add longer "arms" to help the boat self-correct better.

richg99


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks rich! I'll check it out. I'm really looking for one to help support the area of the bow where the bunks stop, and the bow roller sits.
Hope yours turns out well, you have a lot of good ideas!


----------

